
Dumb designer (me) tried to make an easy to use PGP encryption suite - hyunkseo
https://magicpad.io
======
hyunkseo
Thought process behind making the tool: [https://uxdesign.cc/designing-an-
encryption-tool-for-novices...](https://uxdesign.cc/designing-an-encryption-
tool-for-novices-is-hard-71f26bafd894)

don't roast me for jQuery pls. I'm trying to learn VueJS right now...

At least it's a PWA

